# Hyperbaric Chambers for Tramatic Brain Injuries



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 4, 2010)

Wasn't this a Michael Jackson thing too?  Sounds like it could be good news for our wounded veterans, though.

http://www.military.com/news/article/some-say-tbi-cure-is-in-the-air.html?ESRC=topstories.RSS



> *Some Say TBI Cure is In the Air*
> 
> August 03, 2010
> Military.com|by Bryant Jordan
> ...


----------

